# Lime and Honeydew



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Here in the US, they are called Linden or Basswood trees. (Tilia sp.) Honeydew is excreated by aphids (green flies in UK) feeding on the leaves of the trees. The bees collect it from the aphids. 

I don't have Lindens as street trees where I live so I can't say much. I can't see how it could spoil honey though.


----------

